# Our Baron is 12!!!



## ddcha (Jul 2, 2008)

How I wish I could turn back time so we could relive our life again with this dog. We have had 4 GSDs and have loved them with all of our hearts but Baron truly is a once in a lifetime dog. He has all the attributes that make up "the perfect dog",so happy birthday my special,special boy!!







7 weeks old








7 years old







12 years old


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Hpyy Birthday Baron!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Baron! You're a very handsome boy and it sounds like you have a wonderful personality! I hope you and your family enjoy many more years together!


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Yay Happy Birthday Baron! Looks like your family loves GSDs, with all the cool GSD stuff in the background of your photos!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

wow, such a beautiful dog!!
Happy Birthday Baron







and many more


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear Baron, Happy Birthday to you!!!! And many more!!!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday, Baron! What a beautiful and regal looking boy! I love his puppy picture too!


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

happy bday!!!! Awesome looking boy


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a wonderful boy!! And such a handsome one too! Enjoy every second as I know you do!!

God's blessings on him and many more Birthdays to come!

Tanya


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Hope you had a wonderful day with your beautiful boy. Looks like our boys almost share the same birthday







Really...where did these last 12 years go?!?! 

Many many more Baron!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

to you, you're such a handsome boy!


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BARON! You look great.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Happy B-Day handsome Boy and Many, Many More!!!!


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

He is a gorgeous boy - happy birthday!


----------

